

We should retire the idea of race - tokenadult
http://www.edge.org/response-detail/25534

======
pippy
Sadly the person who wrote this didn't even do the most basic of research. The
human genome project pretty clearly defined that while the classic
classification of racial groups was wrong, it wasn't far from the mark in
terms of genetic diversity.

[http://i.imgur.com/LBaKdf6.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/LBaKdf6.jpg)

~~~
tokenadult
The author of that post has done a lot more research than that.

